

What's the easiest way to make a living? - bkovitz

What's the easiest way to make a living today?<p>By "easiest", I mean in terms of time and attention.  The idea is to have lots of time to work on projects that you enjoy.  That time has to be good "maker time", not time when you're mentally exhausted from working at a job that consumes you.  Think Einstein working at the patent office.<p>By "make a living", I mean enough money to pay the rent on a modest apartment, eat cheap food, and occasionally buy nice toys.  US$24,000/year is probably the minimum.<p>Inheritance, sugar daddy, and living off your parents are amusing cheap-shot answers, but that's not what I'm asking about.  I'm thinking that since technology has made us all so productive, it ought to be possible to work very few hours to make a passable living, and thus enjoy much more leisure time.  Most people don't do that, though.  People in the U.S. seem to be working harder than ever, but not getting much enjoyable leisure time.  What might we find if we looked seriously at how to earn a living in a way that leaves the most time available for person projects that probably don't make money?  Such projects could be anything from taking care of your kids to painting pictures to proving theorems.<p>Example: An entrepreneur friend of mine works four days a week as a cab driver, and spends his remaining time working on two small businesses.  The money from cab driving is terrible ($60/day, with a lot of variance), but it gives him time and freedom, and he enjoys cab-driving.  But let's not limit this to "Ways to finance your start-up."  Just, ways to pay your rent, long-term, while you work on whatever you like, regardless of financial return.
======
bkovitz
Unarmed security guard.

Some friends of mine long ago have done this. I don't know what the money is
like these days (does anyone here know?), but I expect it's bad. The advantage
is: you actually get to work on your laptop or notebook or whatever you like
most of the time. Mostly what a security guard does is let truckers sign in
when they make deliveries. Between deliveries, all you need to do is be there.

Has anyone here tried this?

~~~
waterlesscloud
I did it for a bit in college. Graveyard shift, lone person in an office
building. Basically my job was to lower the fire insurance premium by having
someone in the building all night. 2-3 times a night I'd walk through the
building and make sure it was all still there, the rest of the time I read,
did homework, etc.

------
bkovitz
It seems strange that there have (so far) been so few ideas that leverage the
high productivity that ought to be possible with technology and the highly
interconnected economy. (So far, day-trading is the only one like that.)

How could one be _very productive_ for only a few hours a week--enough to
genuinely earn US$24,000 a year?

Is it Timothy Ferris or nothing? Has anyone gotten his "Four-Hour Work Week"
to work?

------
metaforth
The obvious answer to this might be to create a startup around your passion.
You still have the problem of finding a way to fund the initial phase before
you start making money. But that seems like a smaller problem than the
original one. Maybe recursively reduce the problem in this way until it has
been solved.

------
fezzl
Teach, if you like it.

~~~
bkovitz
Funny that you mention this. The inspiration for submitting this question was
my frustration with teaching while in grad school. Each of my four semesters
so far, I've taught or assistant-taught a class. Each time, it consumed my
mind, to the point where I found it difficult to think about anything else. My
subconscious creativity was all spent on things like: how do I get the
students to see X, how do I convince the prof not to obscure X, what would be
a good homework assignment, how can I set up the homework so I can grade it
super-efficiently.

I thought I'd get a lot more out of grad school if I financed it by working at
a job that requires no thought or creativity. Ideally, my subconscious
creative churning could continue while working at the job, and stay focused on
my research. (Doing good teaching in grad school goes completely unrewarded.)

And then I thought, well, why bother with grad school at all, if what I want
to do is learn interesting stuff and do research? If I had a subsistence-level
job that didn't suck out my brains, I could pretty much spend every waking
moment either letting the subconscious creative process run, or actually
building stuff, researching stuff, and writing papers.

------
dnsworks
Figure out what state has the best unemployment rates. Get a fluffy
programming job at a large company in that state for about 6 months so that
you can max out your benefits. Then get laid off and start collecting. Rhode
Island looks like it's the best option with a maximum payout of $641/week, or
$33k per year.

------
mikeegg
Seems like playing the stock market is the easist way I've found so far. If
you bet on a stock by buying 500 shares, the stock goes up ten cents (USD,
$0.10), you've made $50 (I'm not counting transaction fees, just the base
numbers). If you buy 5000 shares you've made $500. Make $500 three times a
month and you're at $18,000 a year. Each $500 gamble may take one or two hours
depending on how quickly the NASDAQ is moving.

For the specified amount of $24,000 per year, that's four $500 bets per month.

Mike

~~~
simpleton
Interesting - although I've heard tell that sometimes stock can actually go
down, instead of up.

~~~
mikeegg
Very true, but consider that a stock can only move three directions: up, down,
or sideways. This takes money. If you have the money to buy 5,000 shares of a
$5.00 stock ($25,000), how long does it take that stock to move $0.10?

~~~
froo
_"how long does it take that stock to move $0.10?"_

I guess that really depends which direction you're talking about.

If you're not careful, having it move down 10 cents is fairly easy to
accomplish and then all you're doing is working to lose money.

I would not go the investing route if I was the OP.

